# 1/48 Seated Pilots



## RobertIngria (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello everyone:

Anyone out there that can sell me 2 - 1/48 scale seated pilots for the Testors SR-71 Blackbird? I have searched the web and the japanese kit for $19.00 is too much money for just the 2 pilots. 
:wave:

Thanks for your help.

Best,

Robert Ingria
[email protected]


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gonna be tough finding a Habu-specific pilot. They wore special pressure suits:
http://www.aviation-art.net/pilots & crew.html
http://www.cosmo.org/cosmoblog/2009/09/sr-71-blackbird-pilot-at-cosmosphere.html


----------

